

Hone Your Programming Skills - AndyKelley
http://www.karrels.org/Ed/ACM/index.html

======
AndyKelley
I'm doing one of these per night in preparation for a contest they have at my
school annually. It's a fun way to keep in shape and hone in on your C skills.

It's also fun to compare your program when you get one done with the sample
solution he provides. At first my code was wasteful and took way too many
lines of code compared to his solution, but as I got better at it I started
writing cleaner and more efficient code, and even came up with some solutions
that were more elegant than his!

